# Golden Girl Bre - going to the bridge 4/27/11



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I was very saddened last night to find out that an old friend of mine was having to put her 14 year old golden girl, Bre, to sleep today. 

I went to University with Jen, and we have always shared a crazy love for our goldens. Bre was one of the dogs that inspired Kev and I to choose a golden retriever when it was time to get a puppy!

I know Jen and her mom and sister are going to be having a very hard time today and in the weeks/months to come. I also know that this place is especially good at comforting those suffering a loss in their time of need. 

I will forward this thread to Jen so she can see that Bre is being admired and remembered by so many golden lovers out there. 

(I also know Jen won't mind that I crept her FB to high heaven to share with you these wonderful pictures of sweet Bre)

Rest in peace sweet girl!









































































Jen/Cindy - I wanted you to know that this place is SUCH a great support system if you needed a place to share your feelings or memories of Bre. Some people in this world just don't understand how deeply we can love our animals, but thankfully everyone on here does.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your friends loss. She was a beautiful sugar faced girl. After 14 years it must be a huge loss for Jenn. Run fast and free at the bridge Bre.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Play hard sweet lady......


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to Jen.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your friends' loss of their beautiful girl Bre....even 14 years doesn't seem long enough.

RIP beautiful Bre!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Bre has to leave. It is such a heartbreaking time. I lost my girl Lucy in January. There is a huge whole in my heart and my life. Bre certainly was a lovely girl and loved her family so much. She lived a happy 14 years with a beautiful and loving family and she will be watching over her loved ones from the Bridge. 


The pics are beautiful. I love the one on in the pool. How did you manage to get and keep her on that Lilo 

My hugs and prayers are with you on this sad sad day. 

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your Golden friend, Jen  Bre looks so loved and happy in all her photos, you gave her a great life.


----------



## SarahJean (Aug 30, 2010)

What a pretty girl! I love the picture of her floating in the pool.
Rest in Peace sweet Bre


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful sugar faced girl! I am so sorry. Keeping you all in our prayers.

RIP Bre


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for you friend's loss.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bre looks like a very sweet and happy girl. You see the love and contentment in her eyes in all the pictures. She looks so well loved. Run free at the bridge Bre and you will have lots of new friends to meet you there.

Jen, thank you for giving Bre such a wonderful life. You showed her the ultimate love by letting her go softly at the end.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a gorgeous ole gal. I'm so sorry for your loss. Jen, you will find a community with shoulders to lean on and ears to listen as you and your family grieve. Godspeed sweet girl, you are forever loved.


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

Rest in Peace sweet Bre. 

Jen, I think everyone here has had to endure the loss of a beloved pet. We all know how incredibly hard it is and how some people just don't understand that they are part of the family and losing them hurts just as much. We understand!!! Keeping you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Play hard at the bridge Bre I'm sure your mommy will miss your cute face tons.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks you guys so much, I know your words will help Jen and her family during this very hard time...


----------



## yepdog (Apr 26, 2011)

Please pass on the link to this site to your friend. I found this site Monday night while researching a health issue regarding my buddy Kyser. Little did I know I would be without him the next day. All the members on here are friendly, compassionate, understanding, and have been through the hardships that we, and your friends, are and will be going through. It is a great place to visit. I have been here everday since Monday.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to your friend on the loss of her sweet Bre. She was such a beautiful girl and sweet sugar face. Bre has some great company at the bridge to keep her company at the bridge until she can be with her Mom again. Love the floating on the pool picture


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bre! So many great pictures and I'm sure memories to go with them. Hope that Jen and her family take comfort in knowing that we all have so many friends up there waiting to greet Bre with open arms at the bridge.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for Jen's loss of Bre. Her pictures are so touching. Godspeed to Bre and look for all of our babies at the Bridge.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Bre is such a beautiful girl! She looks so so happy too  She'll make lots of golden friends at the rainbow bridge and wait patiently for her family...

Sending hugs and good thoughts your way, Jen and family..


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your friends loss of Bre, please pass our condolences to them

Sleep softly Bre


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I am so sorry to hear your friend & her family had to say goodbye to their girl, Bre. You can just tell by those photos that she lived the "golden" life  

I hope this thread can help to bring her comfort, knowing all us golden lovers are sending cyber hugs her way. We all know the special bond all too well.

Rest in peace, Bre - you were obviously well loved. 

Kim xx


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Bre going to the bridge. My thoughts and prayers will be with your friend.


----------



## Bre's Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

*Many thanks*

Our family is still in pain today but to read all of these beautiful messages helps sooth the soul. Many thanks to Melissa and all of the golden lovers here for taking the time to reach out. Indeed Bre was loved very much and she gave so much back to us each and every day. 
Knowing that we did the right thing for our pet surprisingly did not make saying good-bye any easier. I thought it would but there is such a large hole in my heart today and it just hurts so much. 
We will dwell on the many happy memories of our 'puppy' and take comfort in your heartfelt words. 
Cindy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad you joined the forum. Lots of great people here who have been in your shoes and understand the pain you are feeling. You will NOT hear anyone here telling you it was "just a dog".


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bre seems like a very sweet girl. Love the 2nd picture and the one of her on her pool float. Run free - play hard and sleep softly sweet Bre.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bre*

So very sorry to hear about Bre-what a beautiful girl!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful sweet girl Bre. It is never easy saying goodbye to your beloved friend that has meant so much to you, been a huge part of your life, and brought you so much joy. 

My thoughts are with you at this time and I hope in the days to come, the loss and empitiness you are now feeling will ease and you will be able to smile when you think of your girl. 

Godspeed Bre, run free.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bre's Mom said:


> Our family is still in pain today but to read all of these beautiful messages helps sooth the soul. Many thanks to Melissa and all of the golden lovers here for taking the time to reach out. Indeed Bre was loved very much and she gave so much back to us each and every day.
> Knowing that we did the right thing for our pet surprisingly did not make saying good-bye any easier. I thought it would but there is such a large hole in my heart today and it just hurts so much.
> We will dwell on the many happy memories of our 'puppy' and take comfort in your heartfelt words.
> Cindy


I'm so glad you have joined Cindy. Feel free to use this thread to share pictures or special memories of Bre with all of us. 

As you know, my mom lost Madison just over a year ago now. To most people, it is a distant memory rarely even thought of. But my mom still cries for Madison on a regular basis. She doesn't share that information with many people, pretty much just me and my sister. The thing that haunts my mom is the fact that Madison suffered a painful, horrible death (even though she had been fine just the day before). I am so glad that you do not have similar memories of Bre's passing. That horrible death that Madison had sometimes over shadows the wonderful life she enjoyed, I'm so thankful you were able to give Bre a peaceful passing. (((Hugs)))


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry the loss of your beautiful Bre. The more we love, the harder it is to say goodbye.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your friend's loss of beautiful Bre. having been there recently myself, I know how hard it is to say goodbye. Remember how much love she brought you and you will see her again.


----------

